# Link Faders Together--Allen & Heath



## jfremm (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I am wondering how to link multiple faders together so if I bring up a designated master fader, the others will follow suit. I've looked in the manual, but cannot seem to find the answer.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## venuetech (Feb 27, 2015)

Did the A&H desk have a model number?


----------



## jfremm (Feb 27, 2015)

It's an iLive-T80


----------



## jkowtko (Feb 27, 2015)

I use masking tape.


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Feb 27, 2015)

I may be wrong but does that desk have a dca/vca that could work to serve that function?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you wanting the actual physical fader values to change with one master? I have a GLD80 and I'm not aware of that possibility, but it does have DCA's that you can assign channels to control the master value of a group, but it won't change the individual channel values.


----------



## cekren (Mar 2, 2015)

The GLD series has a "Ganging" page that will accomplish what you want, however it's limited to absolute linking of values (so if the master is -5dB, *every* ganged fader is -5dB.) This also means none of the faders are really a "master" or "slave" - they're all interlinked. Alternatively you can use a DCA, which IMO is easier and more versatile than the ganging feature in this respect anyway.

I imagine the iLive series would have something similar to the GLD series "ganging".


----------



## Max Warasila (Mar 3, 2015)

You can indeed gang things together - at least in iLive v1.94 and higher. They are basically fader links, so that they all move together.


----------



## RideTheSquirrel (Mar 13, 2015)

jkowtko said:


> I use masking tape.


I literally lol'd at this! I could just imagine seeing it now... haha


----------

